# floor vents in bedrooms and nursery



## Cindy Luby (Jan 20, 2012)

My daughter has the floor vents covered in her hosue wiht the beds the kids sleep on there is a new baby coming hime today and the crib is by a window and over a vent I am very upset about this. And they think is no big deal. Plase I need articles and thougths on the subject. Thanks lc


----------



## Cindy Luby (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry about the typos and spelling


----------



## patricia250 (Jul 14, 2009)

Both of my kids cribs are by a window, all we did was put a blanket over them and put the shades all the way up and pin the cords.

A floor vent? Big deal. If Mom is concerned, then she can close the vent.

I don't intend to be rude in saying this, but you need to back away fast if you want to spend any signifigant time around your grandchildren from here on out.

If I were in your daughters place and my mom was that level of concerned about certain tiny matters of mine- oh well, I can see her every so often and not in my home.

You had your turn raising YOUR kids, now let your daughter raise HERS.


----------



## Love (Jan 17, 2012)

Honestly i would be kind of concerned too. I agree it isnt your business but since the risk of sids is increased be baby getting too warm i do think it would be something to consider. Understand the choice is not yours but id think anything a mother could do within her power to reduce the chance of sids would be good?

Im not sure if that was your concern about the vents but that would be mine. As for the window i cant think of an issue with the window besides maybe the cord on the blinds? She could always tuck that up above the window though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patricia250 (Jul 14, 2009)

Would the baby not be with mom in her room though? Even with not breastfeeding my first, he was still in our room until he was 2 months. It also depends on if she swaddles him, keeps the door open, etc...

If the vent has to be open, just keep the crib skirt off. Then the air would circulate.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Are you talking raised beds over a heat vent? Not a huge deal, other than a waste of energy (since you're not really heating the room). But if it bothers you, maybe offer to get some vent redirectors.

But if you're talking mattress laying directly on a heating vent, that is a big deal, a fire risk.


----------

